# Building AMD Computer



## durkmusic (May 3, 2011)

I already have a motherboard asus m4a88td-v so I might as well just build a cheap computer out of it since I'm not going to get any money out of the brand new motherboard. It is new never opened. Payed about $100 for it. Anyways back to the computer.

I guess I want to do like a Phenom ii x2 not really sure. I want it to be fast enough to handle basic gaming not like crysis or anything. I can't afford the graphics card to run those games anyways. So I'm looking at about $100 for the cpu, I already have a heats sink and fan for the cpu, I have an ati radeon hd4830 graphics card I can use and I need some ram. I want 4gb so 2x2 duel channel. That's about $100 as well. Plus I need a hard drive and a dvd drive. I can get a dvd drive for about $30 bucks and idk what hard drive I'm getting. I have a psu I am going to use for this computer but I want to buy a psu for my current computer which also has the same mobo, phenom ii 965 x4 (upgrading to 8gb ram) couple  hard drives couple dvd drives, and i'm working on getting a new graphics card. It's actually a hackintosh and the graphics cards I have don't want to play with mac so I have to buy one that I can get to work with full hd.

So looking at roughly $250 plus the hdd plus the psu plus a case.

EXPENSIVE!


----------



## jd132 (May 3, 2011)

Heres some stuff to consider...  
RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231277
CPU (Dual Core) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103846
   Quad: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103921
HDD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136534
PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371031

RAM is the best for 40, 555 is good, and saves some money for other parts...840 is also good, but does not have the 6MB Cache.   

Can get cheaper, but may not wrk well/break...lol


----------



## Hitchtech (May 3, 2011)

You could make a sweet little headless server out of that so it'll take the GPU out of the equation. give her 4GB of RAM and play around with it,  its the best way to learn!


----------



## RoRoYoBoat123 (May 3, 2011)

For a small gaming computer i would suggest an older amd duel core, relatively cheap, also maybe to increase video capability 2 smaller video cards? idk you can always stick the 4000 series but the newer ones can handle alot now a days, HDD's are relatively cheap now with the new SSD, if its just for gaming look for a faster RPM one over the amound of space since you dont need much room for games. As for ram, do you have 4 slots? if so i would suggest 2 sets of duel channeled 1 gb memory, easy speed up there by dividing the work load, and for a maximum increase of speed i wouldnt suggest windows 7 in any case, a smaller simpler OS such as xp only recognized 4 gigs of ram and works at its very best with that much, so its perfect for you.


----------



## durkmusic (May 3, 2011)

That psu is going to be for my quad core computer I have now. The one I have has been causing problems I think when I try to overclock. I posted about it and they said it's a low quality psu and that I need to upgrade. Would that one be of good stable quality and be able to power my system?

Phenom II x4 965 BE (125W)
8gb ram at 1600
2 hdd
2 dvd
1 or 2 video cards running duel 24" monitors

I also am putting this setup in a new case. I want it to have plenty of room to keep everything clutter free and cool. And I don't want to pay a lot like less than 50 bucks.

Special thanks to jd132 for the duel core recommendation. I am going with that. Sticking my ram from my quad core setup into this one and getting 8g for my quad core setup. Is that ram you recommended duel channel? Don't I want that? What about: http://www.nextwarehouse.com/item/?966884_g10e

I'm actually thinking of going with a ssd. I mean I'm paying all this money for top cpu and everything to give me the fastest speed.. if I have a slow hdd what's the point? Won't a ssd give me a lot better speed as far as loading, installing, booting, etc. Is it worth it?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## jd132 (May 3, 2011)

SSD is WAY faster...and asthe PSU goes, It will run your setup fine. You might want something with more power(700+)for CrossfireX tho...I have a 630, and im thinkin about going xfire, but it will be minimum power...As for RAM, heres some cjoices:
1333MHZ   http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231417
1600MHZ   http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233144
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145345
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231314
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231416

SSD (sorted by Price ascending)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167044
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227550
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233108
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227590

As you can see, theyre run pretty high. 
And for case   Antec 300 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...129042&cm_re=antec_300-_-11-129-042-_-Product
or
Rosewill Challenger (Probably the best choice/Price) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147153&Tpk=rosewill challenger

Good Luck.

1600 is, of course, faster. 1333 will work fine tho.


----------



## durkmusic (May 4, 2011)

Okay, here is what I am ordering tonight. Please let me know if I should change anything:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811162046

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182200

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145345

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103846

Still deciding on hard drive...


----------



## jd132 (May 4, 2011)

You should get a better rated CASE...  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133094
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146061    its more, but worth it.

GREAT PSU...I Have the same one.

GREAT RAM.

DECENTLY FAST CPU(Which can possibly be unlocked to 3 or 4 cores{the 555 is just like a locked quad-core} )

Over all, I'd say its all great except the case...Get one with better ratings, or one of the above mentioned.


----------



## durkmusic (May 4, 2011)

Keep in mind all this stuff is going into the quad core. the duel core is for a separate computer. I will hold of on the case. Ordering psu, ram, and cpu now. More tomorrow. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## jd132 (May 4, 2011)

ah...ok...no problm...if yu need more help, just ask.


----------



## 2048Megabytes (May 4, 2011)

I would not order that Rosewill power supply.  It is not good quality in my opinion.  Take a look at this quality power supply:

Antec EarthWatts EA-500D Green 500 Watt Power Supply - $70
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-na&AID=10521304&PID=4169961&SID=cbpr9rlkitl3

You do not need to spend so much money on 8 gigabytes of memory either.  4 gigabytes is plenty.  Take a look at this:

G.SKILL 4 gigabytes (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Dual Channel Kit RAM - $44
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...g.skill_ddr3_1333_4_gb-_-20-231-190-_-Product

This hard drive is a great choice too:

SAMSUNG Spinpoint F4 HD322GJ/U 320 gigabyte Serial ATA Hard Drive - $50.40
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...e=samsung_f4_spinpoint-_-22-152-244-_-Product


----------



## durkmusic (May 4, 2011)

You're a little late I already bought the roswill for $50 bucks shipped. I'm sure it's better than my okia... and i'm going to need more than 500watts. I'm running 8gb of ram, which I do need because I run high end programs like logic pro, photoshop, premiere and after effects. It only cost me $75 shipped so no biggie and its at 1600. I'm also running a quadcore overclocked to at least 4GHz, two hard drives two dvd drives, and possibly two graphics cards or at least one good one. So I'm pretty sure 500 watts isn't going to cut it.

Looking at these cases:
http://cgi.ebay.com/TRAR2-GREEN-Kni...951?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item439aff3f2f

http://cgi.ebay.com/TR24X-ATX-Compu...890?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45eaabf722
Which comes with a psu so I might just return or sell the roswill.

http://cgi.ebay.com/TRHK46X-ATX-Scr...041?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4395e87001
Or one of these and paint it to make it look cool.


----------



## 2048Megabytes (May 4, 2011)

I would take the 15% restocking fee and return the power supply in my opinion.  (I think many others would agree with me on the forum).  It is not a good quality power supply.

If you need a power supply that can give you more I would look at this one:

Antec EarthWatts EA650 650 Watt Continuous Power Power Supply Unit - $74
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371015

Edit: If you want a second opinion go ahead and post the power supply specifications of what you just bought in the "Computer Cases, Power Supplies and Cooling" section.


----------



## durkmusic (May 4, 2011)

Is there a way to test the power supply like hook up a meter overclock the crap out of it and run a test that uses 100% cpu and see if the voltage decreases or something? I don't really want to spend the extra restocking fee plus shipping it back plus the more expensive psu.


----------



## 2048Megabytes (May 4, 2011)

I feel bad that someone gave you poor advice on the power supply you bought.  But it is better that you lose 15% of your money than the power supply burn out and damage your motherboard or other parts.  Do not ever get a cheap power supply.  Cheap power supplies can cause performance issues, or worst burn out and destroy even more expensive parts.

Rosewill only has a two year warranty on that unit for a reason in my opinion.  And even if it does go they will not replace other parts that the faulty unit damaged.


----------



## salvage-this (May 4, 2011)

I agree with taking the hit with the restocking fee and getting a better unit.  I would hate to see a computer get damaged because of a bad PSU.

I have the EA 650 that 2048Megabytes mentioned and it is a good unit. I would grab that for the price.  Great PSU.


----------



## jd132 (May 4, 2011)

Although this makes me look stupid, mine works better than my friends 2x replaced Corsair. Mine may be a different model, but since they said it won't_(in your case)_work, get a replacement. Srry for the "Poor" advised info.


----------



## durkmusic (May 5, 2011)

This sucks. Okay. What about the case.


----------



## salvage-this (May 5, 2011)

You were looking between the Thermaltake V3 and the NZXT Gamma right?  Any others that you want to look at?  Budget for a case?


----------



## durkmusic (May 5, 2011)

Budget is about $50 bucks. I want a nice big cool case. If you look at one of my previous posts I listed a few cases I was looking at. I like the way they look but idk if they are rated well lol


----------



## StrangleHold (May 5, 2011)

The Roadkill power supply is made by ATNG. It use to be called the Roadkill Performance 650. It could not push the rated wattage and amps. So they renamed it the (Green) 650 and lowered the spec. It should be ok if your not going to pull anymore then 450/475W from it.


----------



## 2048Megabytes (May 5, 2011)

StrangleHold said:


> The Roadkill power supply is made by ATNG. It use to be called the Roadkill Performance 650. It could not push the rated wattage and amps. So they renamed it the (Green) 650 and lowered the specifications. It should be okay if your not going to pull anymore then 450/475W from it.



Heh heh!  That is funny.  Rosewill = Roadkill

I will not ever chance a junk power supply.  I was once working on a Compaq S4020WM Desktop Computer.  Specifications of the Power supply were as follows:

Bestec Model: ATX-250-12Z 250 Watt

The power cord was plugged into my surge protector. I plugged the cord into the power supply and heard a very loud crackling sound. I pulled the cord out of the power supply and could smell the component was fried.  I was grateful that I didn't end up electrocuted.


----------



## jd132 (May 5, 2011)

lol...ya


----------



## durkmusic (May 5, 2011)

Okay I'm getting the better psu but what about the case?


----------



## salvage-this (May 5, 2011)

Out of the ones that you posted already the Thermaltake V3 would be my choice.

Take a look at this one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147153
barely outside of your budget but a great case.


----------



## durkmusic (May 5, 2011)

Ya I think I will go with that rosewill you recommended. Unelss of course someone is going to say "no that case is bad!" right after I order it lol


----------



## salvage-this (May 5, 2011)

I think you are pretty safe with this one   I have seen that one get recommended a few times around here.


----------



## durkmusic (May 5, 2011)

haha okay man thanks a lot I really appriciate it.


----------



## salvage-this (May 5, 2011)

No problem.  Keep us updated on the build when you get all the parts in.


----------



## durkmusic (May 5, 2011)

Will do. Thanks again.
Read this post from bottom to top 

I am looking at graphics cards now. Here is what I am looking at (these videocards are the only ones that will work with my mac)

A Geforce 8600GTS, or MSI NX8600GTS Diamond Plus, or Geforce 8600 GT 256MB, or GeForce 8600M GT, or Gigabyte 8600GT

OR

nVidia 8800gts 512, or eVGA 8800GT, or nVidia 8800GT 1GB

OR

eVGA nvidia GEFORCE 9500GT, or GeForce 9500M-M MB

So basically an 8600, an 8800, or a 9500 from that side of the house...

Or from the ATI side,

An ATI Radeon HD5770

Keep in mind these were taken off a website so I don't know what's really going on with them but let me know what you guys think.

After doing some research it seems the 9500 is better than the 8600 and the 8800 so I guess it is between the 9500 and the 5770. I want the best one.

Okay it looks like the 5770 is a lot better and more expensive. That's okay though I am willing to spend the extra money, I am sick of sucky video cards. 

These are the ones that will work:
MSI ATI Radeon 5770 1GB
Gigabyte HD5770 1GB
XFX HD5770 1GB (would like to stay away from this one actually)

out of those three which one is the best?


----------



## 2048Megabytes (May 5, 2011)

The case choice looks fine that you picked.  I just did not want you to get a new system with high hopes and then end up with problems because of a poor quality power supply.

I looked at all the specifications on the video cards you posted.  It really helps us give advice if you post links to what you are looking at.  

Was this one of the video cards you were looking at?

XFX HD-577A-ZNFC Radeon HD 5770 1 gigabyte 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 Video Card - $140
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150447&Tpk=xfx hd5770

The XFX HD-577A-ZNFC video card looks like a decent buy to me.


----------



## durkmusic (May 5, 2011)

Actually by the time you looked at the post I probably updated it. I would like to stay away from the XFX version and just go with either MSI or Gigabyte. The reason why I didn't post links was because I wanted you guys to recommend something since you know a lot more about this stuff than I do.


----------



## salvage-this (May 5, 2011)

I would choose between these two
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127490
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125327

The MSI card has a better cooling solution IMO (I have had cards with the twin frozr ll & lll coolers) but both look like they can handle the 5770 just fine.  The Gigabyte has a slightly higher core clock (900 vs 875) but I would think that you could OC the MSI card to the same levels pretty easily.  Warranty is a bit longer on Gigabyte card.  MSI is a bit more expensive.

It's really up to you.  I would think that both cards are going to perform almost identical.


----------



## durkmusic (May 5, 2011)

I'm not a pc gamer but my friend said I should play BFBC3 on pc... could my new system run it with this 5770?
Plust idk if I can even run those cards on my mobo. It says it supports the latest PCI 2.0... obviously that's not the latest anymore lmao

Also, what do you think about this HDD I want to get: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136533

And I also need some arctic silver I guess... but I never know what to get.. some is expensive and some is cheap. I want good quality but I don't want to pay a lot for that stuff. HELP?!?!


----------



## salvage-this (May 6, 2011)

durkmusic said:


> I'm not a pc gamer but my friend said I should play BFBC3 on pc... could my new system run it with this 5770?
> Plust idk if I can even run those cards on my mobo. It says it supports the latest PCI 2.0... obviously that's not the latest anymore lmao



a 5770 should be able to run it but I have no idea what settings.  Take a look at the benchmarks for BFBC2 with the 5770.  I would guess it would be similar.  I have not heard of any massive changes that will make the game harder to play.

The PCIx16 slots are backwards compatible.  So your 2.1 card will work in your 2.0 slot just fine



durkmusic said:


> Also, what do you think about this HDD I want to get: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136533



That is a good HDD here is one that seems to get recommended a lot. I have it and it gives great performance.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152185



durkmusic said:


> And I also need some arctic silver I guess... but I never know what to get.. some is expensive and some is cheap. I want good quality but I don't want to pay a lot for that stuff. HELP?!?!



Artic Silver 5 is the one that most people around here use.  I would go with that.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007&cm_re=as5-_-35-100-007-_-Product

I hope that clears up a few of your questions


----------



## durkmusic (May 6, 2011)

haha sorry for all the questions. I have no clue about all this x16, 2.0, 2.1 stuff.. I should really do some research on that. But if you say it works I guess I will go with one of those cards.

For the HDD, which one should I get? If the black will give me better performance as far as loading times transfer times and open apps faster I would rather pay the extra 20 bills.


----------



## salvage-this (May 6, 2011)

I doubt that you will see much of a difference between the two drives.  I think that once you get over 32mb cache you can't really tell the difference unless benchmarking.  Hopefully if 2048Megabytes swings by this thread again he can provide more of a reason to go with one over the other.  He knows a lot more about HDDs than I do.


----------



## durkmusic (May 6, 2011)

Oh okay. I'm not jumping into any purchases this time lol I will wait.


----------



## Benny Boy (May 6, 2011)

Sure you don't want XFX?
5830 + 2 games = $99.99


----------



## durkmusic (May 6, 2011)

That 5830 won't work with my computer I need the 5770. It's almost the best one that will work without breaking the bank. And yes I'm sure.


----------



## StrangleHold (May 6, 2011)

durkmusic said:


> That 5830 won't work with my computer I need the 5770. It's almost the best one that will work without breaking the bank. And yes I'm sure.


 
Why would a 5770 work and not a 5830?


----------



## 2048Megabytes (May 6, 2011)

From what I have read I think the Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX gets about 125 megabyte per second read speeds.  The SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ has about 110 to 120 megabyte per second read speeds.

Those are a pretty good data transfer rates but it doesn't beat the 147 megabyte per second read speeds of the SAMSUNG Spinpoint F4 HD322GJ/U 320 gigabyte hard drive.

If you really need the terabyte of hard drive space I would go with the Western Digital Caviar Black you were looking at.  But if you want faster read speeds go with the SAMSUNG Spinpoint F4 HD322GJ/U 320 gigabyte drive.  A hard drive is usually the biggest bottleneck in a system so in my opinion I would go with this drive:

SAMSUNG Spinpoint F4 HD322GJ/U 320 gigabyte hard drive - $50.30
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...e=samsung_spinpoint_f4-_-22-152-244-_-Product

I own a SAMSUNG Spinpoint F4 drive myself and I really like it.


----------



## durkmusic (May 6, 2011)

StrangleHold said:


> Why would a 5770 work and not a 5830?



Because I'm running snow leopard and the 5770 is like the most compatible and popular video card I have found

And I think that my hd is the bottleneck of my system. I mean I have a top performing cpu, top ram, pretty good gpu (when I get it) pretty good mobo, and I will have a good psu. To have all of this and a slow hd it just seems like a waste. I think I will go with your suggestion. Unless there is something faster? Besides ssd

And sorry for bothering you with this again but I would like to get a cooler looking case (but not at the expense of cooling)

What about these:
http://www.chiefvalue.com/product-_-productdetails.cv_-_item--CE00156172010060
maybe this one:
http://www.chiefvalue.com/product-_-productdetails.cv_-_item--CE00157783010060
This one looks good:
http://www.chiefvalue.com/product-_-productdetails.cv_-_item--CE00157602010060


----------



## durkmusic (May 6, 2011)

BTW I returned the roadkill today. Just waiting for you guys to reply so I can get this case. Will order tomorrow night.


----------



## 2048Megabytes (May 6, 2011)

If a 320 gigabyte hard drive is not enough space you can always buy another slower hard drive for storage.  The only hard drives I know of that are possibly faster are the 10,000 rotation per minute Raptor drives.  But these drives create a lot of heat and are expensive.  I have also heard that they fail more often than the 7200 RPM drives because of the stress they are under.

If you need an extra reliable drive for data storage I think this hard drive is a good choice:

Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKS 500 gigabyte 7200 RPM 16 megabyte Cache Serial ATA Hard Drive - $45
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136073

Edit:  If money is not an issue I like the RAIDMAX Quantum ATX-798WB Black Case you picked out.  It has a lot of fans for cooling and you may need it with a 125 Watt processor.  I am thinking about selling my Phenom II 940 or trading it for a Phenom II 720 Triple-Core.  I don't need all the processing power of a quad-core and it gets awful warm when playing my racing simulator game.


----------



## durkmusic (May 6, 2011)

Okay, I will probably go with that RAIDMAX unless someone says otherwise. I'd rather pay a bit extra to get a cool looking and cool (temperature wise) case. UPDATE: I READ A LOT OF BAD REVIEWS ABOUT THIS CASE. IT IS NOT ORGANIZED WELL WHICH IS KIND OF ANNOYING. MY CURRENT CASE IS LIKE THIS. I am actually looking at thise cases now:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146025
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811208036
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811208034

As far as the hard drive, I obviously want it to reliable, but I also want good performance so all my other high performance parts aren't always waiting for the hdd. What was wrong with this one again?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136533

It comes with this for free to: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233080
Not that it really matters... just looking for performance and reliability here. It has a 5 year warrenty.

Also I will be using more than 320GB eventually. I run a lot of different things that use a lot of space. I sometimes download packages of 40GB. So that's another reason I'm leaning towards this HDD.


----------



## 2048Megabytes (May 6, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with the Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX you are looking at in my opinion.  It just has about 30 megabyte per second lower transfer speeds than the Samsung Spinpoint F4 drive.

However, I believe 750 gigabyte and lower capacity hard drives are generally more reliable than the 1 terabyte and larger drives.  _(This obviously varies with different models of hard drives.)_ The more storage space the more likely something is to go wrong.  I could be wrong with this, but it is what I have come to the conclusion with according to what I have read.

If I were you I would get the afore mentioned Samsung F4 and another drive for storage.  I think every desktop should have two hard drives.  It makes it very easy to backup valued data.

This drive also looks very reliable for a storage drive:

Western Digital Caviar Black WD6401AALS 640 gigabyte 7200 RPM Serial ATA Hard Drive - $60
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136319

Edit:  I think you should ask what computer case you should get in the "Computer Cases, Power Supplies and Cooling" section.  You are purchasing a thick video card correct?  I do not think any of the cases will fit the large card you are looking at.  I have never dealt with buying a case for an extra thick video card.


----------



## durkmusic (May 7, 2011)

Well I would like to get at least 500GB for the main drive because I need most of my files on my main drive. So what about this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...n_Digital_Caviar_Black-_-22-136-795-_-Product

Also I don't know where you are finding these transfer speeds. And is the the only specefication we need to look at? Sorry I spelled that wrong...

Ah I might just go with your suggestion... Thanks for the help man I really appriciate it.


----------



## 2048Megabytes (May 7, 2011)

I am finding the data transfer rates using www.google.com.  You have to look though because it isn't real easy to find.

The data transfer rate of the Western Digital Caviar Black WD5002AALX 500 gigabyte drive is around 120 megabytes per second in read speeds.  That means the Samsung F4 hard drive I recommended is about 18 percent faster than the Western Digital Caviar 500 gigabyte hard drive you are looking at.

The Western Digital 500 gigabyte hard drive you just posted looks like it would be a good reliable storage drive.  But the other drive I posted has 140 gigabytes more of storage space.

I personally do not care much about storage space.  I left most of my Samsung F4 320 gigabyte drive unformatted because I just do not need much storage space.


----------



## durkmusic (May 7, 2011)

Well if the F4 is faster I will just go with that. Thanks again.


----------



## durkmusic (May 9, 2011)

I am probably going to buy some 120mm blue led fans and maybe a 200mm blue led fan as well. They sell a 4 pack of them on ebay for like $3 bucks. Is this a good choice? Or is there a reason for it only being $3 dollars?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2048Megabytes (May 9, 2011)

I would look for some 120 millimeter case fans on NewEgg.com that have reviews for being quiet.  Some fans are loud and annoying.


----------



## durkmusic (May 9, 2011)

well all the ones on newegg have some bad reviews to. I mean mostly good but there are some bad ones to. What do you think?


----------



## 2048Megabytes (May 9, 2011)

I just tried Newegg several times.  Something is wrong with their servers.  The website will not load.  I will try it again later.

Edit: Okay, I was able to get in.  These are a little expensive but they are quiet and move air.

MASSCOOL FDC12025S1L 120 millimeter Case Fan - $9
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...150102&cm_re=120mm_fan-_-35-150-102-_-Product


----------



## durkmusic (May 10, 2011)

Those are expensive. And I was looking for a blue led one.


----------



## salvage-this (May 10, 2011)

$9 isn't all that bad for a case fan.  Especially when you are looking for ones with LEDs as well as high CFM low noise.  I would look at these...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103060


----------



## durkmusic (May 10, 2011)

That one has a lot of people saying it is loud. It seems like there are no good fans lol


----------



## salvage-this (May 10, 2011)

There will always be people that will complain about fans being too loud. 20db that is not all that loud.  If you have a bunch of them and not have any other sound in your room you might be able to hear them.  I have 4 case fans that are not made to be super quiet and I can't hear them over me typing.  I can really only hear them if I try.


----------



## durkmusic (May 10, 2011)

Does that fan you recommended up there have a maximum sound level of 19db?


----------



## 2048Megabytes (May 10, 2011)

The COOLER MASTER R4-L2R-20AC-GP 120 millimeter Fan is rated at 19 decibels.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...na&AID=10521304&PID=4169961&SID=1sdsclv97n75h


----------



## durkmusic (May 10, 2011)

Is that at max RPM?


----------



## StrangleHold (May 10, 2011)

The Cooler Master fans are good for exhaust fans. I have one in mine, pretty quiet

But so so for intake fans, if the blades are close to a pretty restrictive grill it will put out alittle noise.


----------



## durkmusic (May 13, 2011)

Well got all the parts. The case is amazing especially for the price. It's big, and looks great. Fits everything perfectly. I love it. Not the flashiest case around but it still looks really cool. I think it will be even cooler once I get some fans in there. I think I actually want to go with red led fans instead.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=cool_master_haf-_-11-119-233-_-Product
Plust it has a lot of places for fans and I can fit all of them in there even with my huge heatsink and 120mm fans on both sides.
-Front: 120 mm fan x 2, 1200 RPM, 17 dBA (one is optional,can be swapped for one 200mm fan)
-Top: 120 mm fan x 2 or 200mm fan x 1(optional)
-Rear: 120 mm fan x 1, 1200 RPM, 17 dBA
-Side:120/140 mm fan x 1 (optional) 
Plus it is super quiet. I can barely tell it's on.
The only thing I don't know is how do I hook up more fans? Straight to the psu?


----------



## 2048Megabytes (May 14, 2011)

My fans have molex connectors that just plug right in to the power supply.  What do your power cords look like on your fans.  Can you find any links on NewEgg that show what the connectors look like?


----------



## Benny Boy (May 14, 2011)

Fan controllers


----------

